# Langkawi albino



## llasher (Nov 7, 2008)

Sadly, Langkawi Island Malaysia has a snake show, in a "Sanctuary" where snakes are kept under conditions which range from reasonable to horrific. You can bet your life it wasn't snakes they were keeping there would be some sort of protest. You can imagine: few hides (so the snakes won't be hiding from the public), filthy enclosures, kids running round screaming and belting the glass. One thing, most enclosures were quite large and I imagine the climate is to the liking of these (mainly SE Asian) species.

They have a show, where they basically taunt a snake into snapping at the "charmer" (a misnomer only surpassed by the name of the place) while tourists watch wide eyed and gasping. Fortunately, signs said they had dropped the majestic King Cobra from the show: I can only guess some hapless charmer got bitten and the practice was banned. I saw some King Cobras in an enclosure and I was gobsmacked by how beautiful and how damn huge they were!

Anyway here are some pics, including a stunner they handed round after the torture session (they didn't menace her, only the beautiful mangrove snake and a rat snake). I think it is a Boa or a retic??


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

from the thumbnail i thought the first pic was snakes hatching, got a little excited.


----------



## krefft (Nov 7, 2008)

The albino is a Burmese Python


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you know what those first snakes are? they're beautiful. As is the mangrove snake and the albino retic/boa/burm... whatever it is....


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, but b y attending and paying for this you are supporting the torture, that's why it continues, tourists paying to watch and you are no different.

Sorry if that offends you but you are no different to someone paying to watch bear baiting in India, Horse fighting in the Phillipins, Bull fighting in Spain need I go one.

Be responsible tourists, these sort of barbaric practices towards animals only continue because poeple are to quick to jump on the wagon and take a cheap look at animals in distress and you have added to that!


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 7, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> to watch bear baiting in India!



?????? Mate, don't use countries names if u don't know what u'r talking about.... Have always respected what u post but this statement is stupid........ Bear Baiting only happens in Pakistan... Do u'r numbers right b4 u post or generalize...... Regards

G/B.....


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 7, 2008)

If in doubt, check this link by WSPA..... Might add to your knowledge....... Regards

G/B.......


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 7, 2008)

oops, forgot the link........


http://www.wspa-usa.org/pages/391_bear_baiting.cfm


----------



## Hickson (Nov 7, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Sorry, but b y attending and paying for this you are supporting the torture, that's why it continues, tourists paying to watch and you are no different.
> 
> Be responsible tourists, these sort of barbaric practices towards animals only continue because poeple are to and you have added to that!



Of course, sometimes you seen a sign that says "Snake Park", get all excited and go to it expecting one thing and finding something else. If she didn't know it was bad before she went in, how can you accuse her of being "_quick to jump on the wagon and take a cheap look at animals in distress_"?

At least llasher has reported what the park is like so other members of this site will know not to go there. 

And the snake in the first picture is one of the so-called flying snakes of the genus _Chrysopelea_.



HIx


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 7, 2008)

gold&black... said:


> ?????? Mate, don't use countries names if u don't know what u'r talking about.... Have always respected what u post but this statement is stupid........ Bear Baiting only happens in Pakistan... Do u'r numbers right b4 u post or generalize...... Regards
> 
> G/B.....


 
Very Sorry about quoting India instead of pakistan, but thanks for being so direct about the whole thing_ "Have always respected what u post but this statement is stupid"_ & so sorry to dissapoint you.

The whole point is tourism supporting and fuelling animal cruelty like this, I was thinking of dancing bears in India and bear baiting in - as you so correctly pointed out - Pakistan. 

Big bloody deal, you missed the whole point _"Do u'r numbers right b4 you post..."_

If you want to be that bloody finnicky, it is 'your' not 'ur' and 'before' not 'b4'. If you missed the point of this, your whole ramble is no different to someone picking someone up on typos.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 7, 2008)

gold&black... said:


> oops, forgot the link........
> 
> 
> http://www.wspa-usa.org/pages/391_bear_baiting.cfm


 
Forgot the link?!?!?! 

So you are prone to the occassional oversight to are you, but I won't go in with the boots like some....


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 7, 2008)

Hix said:


> Of course, sometimes you seen a sign that says "Snake Park", get all excited and go to it expecting one thing and finding something else. If she didn't know it was bad before she went in, how can you accuse her of being "_quick to jump on the wagon and take a cheap look at animals in distress_"?
> 
> At least llasher has reported what the park is like so other members of this site will know not to go there.
> 
> ...


 
Given, but makes no difference to my point.

That's my two cents worth, over and out on this thread.


----------



## the.badger (Nov 7, 2008)

Settle down guys!!

Thanks for pointing that out to us llasher.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 7, 2008)

mrmikk was making his point clear beacause it was a bit muddy to some, dont see any crazy anger in it.
there was no need for him to "settle down".


----------



## llasher (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with the poster that said I am supporting barbarism (unwittingly) by paying the admission fee for the park, but as someone else said, I was so keen to see the snakes and had a faint hope that they would be treated humanely. 

So I wouldn't go again, and if you see a Snake park in Asia, or a crocodile show (which Langkawi has but I avoided), or elephant treks, be aware that you may be supporting animal cruelty. 

Of course there is also an argument that would say that the money you give may improve the animals' conditions, but that's a another thread for another day.


----------



## Retic (Nov 8, 2008)

That first snake is Chrysopelea paradisi, the Paradise Flying Snake. 



disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Do you know what those first snakes are? they're beautiful. As is the mangrove snake and the albino retic/boa/burm... whatever it is....


----------



## leighroyaus (Nov 8, 2008)

went to a snake park in phuket (thailand) earlier this year
they had a few king cobras that htey use in a show trying to bite the guy at the same time

same with mangrove snakes and very big cages

the cages where very dodgy
but remember
your not in australia. you are in a different county
look at the streets when you walk around, look at other things in the country 
you cant expect any more, they probably barely make any money as it is


----------

